# Recycled Wood Gloat & I need advice on a metal detector



## Hopdevil (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi there,

A buddy of mine helped me harvest a bunch of Wormy Chestnut from a couple of cabins that are due to be torn down. The cabins were built in the 30's by the CCC (Civilian Conservation Corp). The cabins were in really bad shape, but we were able to get a lot of wood out of it. Everything from true dimensional 2×4 chestnut to 1×12 and down.

We got almost all the nails I think, but I want to make sure before I start cutting. What do you recommend as a good metal detector?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

try this

http://woodworker.com/little-wizard-metal-detector-mssu-106-748.asp?search=metal%20detectors&searchmode=2

and

http://woodworker.com/lumber-wizard-iii-mssu-109-097.asp?search=metal%20detectors&searchmode=2


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

I use the first detector patron linked to. I has a sensitivity adjustment wheel and at its most sensitive it will detect a metal sliver/splinter under the skin but at this same setting it will detect the table saw from about 2 feet away. Its cheap but works well.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

I suggest getting the larger Lumber Wizard III if you can afford it. I use it much more often than the smaller version. It is much faster and will find the hidden metal in wood. Lots of the reclaimed wood has metal pieces that are imbedded deeply and can possibly be missed by the smaller detector. However, the smaller detector will do just fine for wood up to 2" thick. Just make sure you flip the board over and check it to make sure all metal has been found. 
It is very dangerous to run metal through a saw. Doesn't take much to lose an eye. That's why I suggest the larger detector. Cheap insurance.


----------



## Hopdevil (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks much to all of you! Next decision is what to make with this stuff!


----------

